# Spring is here! Poodles in flowers.



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Your photos brought joy to my heart!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow! gorgeous! :O


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you! Your photographs are always magical.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful again!!!!


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

What wonderful pictures. So lovely.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

WOW! Great photos as usual! Amazing, there just are not words for how beautiful they are!


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What a treat. Thank you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wonderful photos! You are quite some photographer and always seem to capture the very essence of your dogs' emotions. They're clearly having a wonderful time and how nice that they have a new friend. And somehow you are able to envelop your scenes in such a way as to bring out emotions from those who view your photos. I don't know what it is...can't put my finger on it. But you definitely have talent. I'm going to have to show these to my ex (with whom I'm friends) next time he's here. He is from Czech Republic and I bet he'd like to see your pictures. '

Spring is such a grand time of year. I love it and loved seeing your pictures!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Glorious photos - should be in a magazine! Wow.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sheer pleasure to see those dogs frolicking in the spring air! Welcome spring, and THANK YOU, *Zmyjka*!:adore:


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks you all a lot for your kindly words  It's nice to make happy people on the other side of world 

If you want to follow Loki on facebook, you are welcome 

https://www.facebook.com/lokithecordedpoodle?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Zmyjka said:


> ...If you want to follow Loki on facebook, you are welcome
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lokithecordedpoodle?ref=bookmarks


So delighted to do just that! I took a look at the photos there and I'm still smiling.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I always look forward to your posts. There is something magical about the light in your photographs - it's as if the faeries had just been playing with the poodles and flitted away just before you took the picture.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Wow!*

Magnificent pups and photography!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Amazing... !


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Those pictures just take my breath away. Thank you so much for sharing your "kids" as well as the wonderful pjotographic skills.

You just made my day!!

Viking Queen


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Stunning*

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous poodle family.
The beauty of the Czech Republic and your standards is captured artfully in your posts!
Always brightens my day. :adore:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so glad this thread got brought back to the top. I missed it the first time and I do always love your photos!


----------

